# Hive entrance size



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

No, bees regulate the temperature. Bees cluster loose or tight onto the frames to keep brood warm. Bees will beard when it's too hot in the hive.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

The only issue would be 1/2 allows mice entry in the winter but that can be remedied with a mouse guard.


----------

